# New Car, what to do???



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Just a quick question.....

Getting my Brilliant Black MK2 soon, just wanted to know the following:

What shoudl I do when I get the car, in terms of wax/sealant?

Should I go for the Supaguard or not?

Leather treatment to stop staining - silver?

Thanks

Scott


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Superguard is a waste of money you can buy a kit on ebay for about Â£25


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

As above and you may/probably will get a few unwanted swirls and scratches thrown in for free. I'd avoid it altogether.

My advice would be to simply get the dealer to remove the plastic wrappings, jet wash to remove any transport wax and allow to AIR DRY...if they attempt to dry it with their gritty cloths they will damage the paint.

Car won't look pretty on collection but your paint work won't have suffered at their hands.
Inspect the car carefully for any paintwork damge under bright natural light or under artificial light with the paint dry and point out any defects to the dealership.

Then have a go at cleaning and protecting yourself or get a decent detailer to do the job for you.

As for the leather treatment - I don't like it. Leather is a natural product and needs to "breathe" Sealing it with a protectant isn't good, use a product like Liquid Leather, there is a "how to" at the top of this section.

Dave


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> have a go at cleaning and protecting yourself or get a decent detailer to do the job for you.
> 
> Dave


Do you know any ???? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink:


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

ok.....

upa guard is a no no....

What should i use to treat the paintwork then?

Scott


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Clay bar ...

Swissvax cleaner fluid .

Then a coat of wax up to you how much you want to spend from Â£40- Â£120 per tub which will last you for years .

PM j-i-a-b :wink:

Do a search for any of the above key words for tips , check out sticky topics on these pages , are you going to Rockingham ?? come along for a chat   i will be the one in the concourse with a dirty old TT 8) 8) 8)


----------

